# Terrys of York Chocolate Factory Aug/Sept 2012



## KopeX

Hej! I know this site has been done to the death but being on my doorstep it's too good an opportunity to pass.

The history from the site is probably known on here and easy to find but will hijack Wiki for those who don't know...

Born in Pocklington, Joseph Terry came to York to serve as an apprentice apothecary in Stonegate. On gaining his certificates, he set up as a chemist in Walmgate. But after marrying Harriet Atkinson in 1823, he met her elderly uncle Robert Berry. After William Bayldon left the business, Terry agreed to become a partner in the confectionery business, and after closing his chemists shop joined the confectionery business in St Helen’s Square, York.

Joseph retired in 1850 shortly before his death, handing over the business to his sons Joseph Jnr, Robert and John. Joseph became the driving force, quickly expanded the business, moving production four years later to a leased site at Clementhorpe, beside the River Ouse. The allowed easy shipment of raw product into the new production facility from the Humber estuary, with a steam ship twice a week bringing in ingredients including sugar and cocoa, as well as coal to power the new steam-powered machinery at the renamed Joseph Terry & Sons. The company retained the St Helen’s Square premises as a shop and restaurant, and the Terry name is still on the front of the building today.

In 1923, Frank and Noel Terry joined the family business. They revamped the company, launching new products and bought a site off of Bishopthorpe Road, York on which to develop a new factory known as Terry's Confectionery Works. Built in an Art Deco style, the factory included a distinct clock tower. In 2004, Kraft Foods decided to switch production of remaining products All Gold and Chocolate Orange to factories in Belgium, Sweden, Poland and Slovakia, and close the plant. The factory closed on 30 September 2005, with the loss of 317 jobs.

All the pictures are done using HDR! The following have been minimally butchered, i.e cropped and touched, to retain a reality of the sights and emotion. Please check out my http://www.flickr.com/kopex for full size images and also I'm number whoring.
KopeX 

200mm view from top of Terrys clock tower








View of the Millenium Bridge crossing the Ouse







View of York Minster from Clock Tower







Wide view of York from the clock tower







My friend doing some portrait work, this is in the top floor of the factory







View of Minster from the the circular window on the top floor of the factory







View of the clock tower from the top of the factory







View of the top floor







Top floor again, sorry for repetition it was scene of a brilliant sunset and the most notable decay







The first floor with loading bay doors open







The packing room







Toilet blocks, very shamefully tagged.







View of the factory from the clock tower







View from boundary of the old factory and the recently demolited area







Terry's clock face from inside the clock tower







Demolited walls of locker/changing room







I believe the boiler room







View of York Races on race day through the clock face  







Clock mechanism floor







View of York Races during the Ebor meeting from the clock tower







Seems the old signs were politer







Last and not least, view of the ground floor. The building just a shell as every light, pipe, scrap of metal etc has been salvaged as you can tell by the gas axe stains everywhere






Thanks for viewing! Please support Urbexers Against Vandalism







KopeX http://www.flickr.com/kopex


----------



## Wakey Lad

Great photos fella - Well past its best this one now sadly, was one of my favorite places this, looks to have been well stripped - Still, some cracking shots


----------



## MD

good shots indeed 
although they havnt really progressed much since i last went which was a while ago


----------



## UrbanX

Lovely shots there, looks a nice explore still, cheers for sharing!


----------



## skankypants

Spot on,great report!...


----------



## MPurbex

wonderful place...some great spaces here


----------



## krela

Awww my old house is in the wide photo from the clock tower.


----------



## night crawler

Great photo's seems a sad end to a factory like that, just being dicarded with no regard it it's history/


----------



## UE-OMJ

We saw this from on top of York Minster earlier this year, now I wish I'd made the trip over to it for an explore...


----------



## flyboys90

Superb pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZerO81

Looks pretty knackered now, but its another one of these palaces I still fancy seeing, just to get it ticked off the list.

Very nice shots though


----------



## Sshhhh...

You got some cracking shots there! Looks like a great mooch, thanks


----------



## TeeJF

Hmmm... I'm not into industrial but that looks well worth a visit.


----------



## Ramsgatonian

Love the photo looking out of the clock face. Reminds me of that feeling get when you are looking down from somewhere you shouldn't be thinking "They don't know I'm here"....


----------



## Krypton

That's a lovely photo of the Minster. Fab report too


----------



## Jet48

Some great pics there thanks for posting


----------



## Fury161

Thanks for sharing, some stunning pic's


----------



## MrDan

Loving the view through the clockface.
I wouldn't mind visiting some form of a clock tower. (Done one but not in working condition - ie. missing it's clock!)


----------

